

Saudi Arabia declares all atheists are terrorists in new law - prattbhatt
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-arabia-declares-all-atheists-are-terrorists-in-new-law-to-crack-down-on-political-dissidents-9228389.html

======
bdfh42
Which at least gives balance to how I feel about Kings (Kings like Saudi Kings
in particular) and those who would criminalise anyone who does not believe in
their daft religions.

Know them for what they are - no friends of democracy, freedom or human
rights.

~~~
shna
This is nothing to do with Islam. Saudi Kings are making up their own
religion. Choice of faith, or even lack of faith is a freedom given in this
world:

"There shall be no compulsion in [acceptance of] the religion. ..."

[http://quran.com/2/256](http://quran.com/2/256)

I think world (including Muslims) are tired of Saudi interpretation of the
religion...

